# Schleien in Teich



## Ironm (31. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ein Bekannter hat letzte Woche seinen Weiher abgefischt. Da waren anscheinend unmengen von kleinen Schleier und Karpfen drin. 

Bin gestern zufällig am Weiher vorbeigegangen und habe noch ein paar kleine Schleier entdeckt. 

Mein bekannter meinte, dass er sie nicht mehr unter bringt. er hat schon weit über 100 von den kleinen raus.

Mit taten die kleinen, wie sie da in der kleinen Pfütze so schief drin lagen und um Ihr Leben kämpften total leid. Hab mich dann entschlossen sie rauszufischen und sie bei mir über den Winter in den Teich zu schmeißen. 

Zu meiner Frage: Muss ich jetzt befürchten, dass sie mir den ganzen Teich umgraben und mein Teichgleichgewicht stören? 
Sind meine Pflanzen in Gefahr?
Brauchen die etwas zu fressen, oder finden sie genug im Teich?
Haben sie überhaupt eine Chance zu überleben? 
(Mein Teich fasst ca. 10000l und ist in der tiefsten Stelle 130cm tief.)

Es sind übrigens 10 Stück (9 Stück mit ca. 5cm und 1nen mit ca. 20cm länge).

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,

Marco


----------



## Ironm (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Schleier in Teich*

Noch zur Ergänzung: Mein Teich verfügt über keinerlei Technik.


----------



## Diogenes (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Schleier in Teich*

Hallo irom
Ich hatte selber mal Schleien im Teich.. Zwar sind es Grundfische aber bei schönem Wetter nemen sie gerne mal ein Sonnenbad an der Oberfläche und auch bei der Fütterung sind sie gut zu beobachten wenn sie gelernt haben Futter an der Oberfläche aufzunemen. Bis sie das raushaben solltest Du ewas Futter am Teichgrund anbieten (normales Goldfischfutter eingeweicht so das es sinkt.Hast Du ansonsten schon Fische im Teich? Was die Pflanzen und das Wühlen betrifft: Sie graben mehr als Goldfische aber weniger als Koi zumal sie kaum größer als 40 cm werden. 1,30 Tiefe sind normalerweise für die Überwinterung außreichend. an sich sind Schleiensehr schöne Fische nur etwas heimlicher und scheuer als z.B Goldfische und daher in Gartenteichen recht selten anzutreffen.


----------



## canis (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Schleier in Teich*

Hallo

Nur damit man sich richtig versteht: du sprichst von __ Schleie*n* und nicht von Schleierschwänzen, oder?


----------



## Ironm (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Schleier in Teich*



canis schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nur damit man sich richtig versteht: du sprichst von __ Schleie*n* und nicht von Schleierschwänzen, oder?



Richtig, ich spreche von Schleien. (Essfisch)



Diogenes schrieb:


> Hast Du ansonsten schon Fische im Teich?



Nein habe bisher noch keine Fische im Teich (reiner Pflanzenteich). 

Im Lexikon steht, dass sie __ Würmer, __ Schnecken, Pflanzenreste fressen. Sollte ich trotzdem mit Goldfischfutter füttern?

danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## Diogenes (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Schleier in Teich*

Ich meine __ Schleie Tinca tinca. Das mit dem Goldfischfutter sollte nach Eingewöhnung klappen. Ich würde es aber zunächst wie gesagt eiweichen und am Teichgrund anbieten. Gerade wenn die Schleien neu im Teich sind werden sie sich kaum an die Oberfläche wagen. Allerdings würde ich um diese Zeit wenn überhaupt nur noch sparsam füttern. Bei 10000 l und keinen weieren Fischen finden die Schleien mit Sicherheit genug.


----------



## Ironm (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Schleier in Teich*



Diogenes schrieb:


> Ich meine __ Schleie Tinca tinca.  Bei 10000 l und keinen weieren Fischen finden die Schleien mit Sicherheit genug.



Genau die is es!

Ich werde bis zum Frühjahr nichts mehr füttern und dann schaue ich weiter.

Danke für deine (eure) Hilfe! Ich hoffe, sie kommen gut über den Winter!:beten

Gruß, Marco


----------



## Ironm (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Schleier in Teich*

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nachftragen.

Sind die Schleier eine Gefahr für meine Pflanzen?

Grüße Marco


----------



## canis (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Schleien in Teich*

Da sich die Frage bezüglich der Fischart geklärt hat, habe ich den Titel des Threads entsprechend korrigiert. 

Für die Pflanzen sollten die Schleien nicht generell eine Gefahr sein. Durch das Gründeln (Nahrungssuche am Boden) können aber möglicherweise einzelne Pflanzen ausgerissen werden. Als Nahrung werden wohl kaum alle Arten angenommen.


----------

